# Live Banzai Pipeline Contest......Big Surf....



## Dave Hadden (Jan 31, 2012)

Not often they compete at Pipe at this size.

Enjoy.


Volcom Pipe Pro 2012 - Live



Take care.


----------



## Huskytree (Jan 31, 2012)

Dave Hadden said:


> Not often they compete at Pipe at this size.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...



Backdoor is closed out. But thats fine by me I am goof foot! I surfed Pipe about that size back in 1991 or 1992. The thing is it really isn't worth it as it is a zoo.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jan 31, 2012)

My hat's off to ya for paddling out in anything like that. 

Waaaay too big for me plus I lived at a right hand pointbreak for 12 years so could barely go left at all anyway. 

Still big out there today.

Take care.


----------



## Huskytree (Jan 31, 2012)

*surfing*

Spent three years in Hawaii. I miss the surfing a lot, I just can't get into the coldwater stuff here on the East Coast. If its a decent day in the summer I will go out. I did surf up in Yakutat Alaska when I was commerical fishing up there. Waist high the days I was there but glassy. Man you live in close proximity to some great freeride mountain biking and of course world class flyfishing for Salmon and Steelheads. I have always had a blast up in BC.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jan 31, 2012)

This first pic shows a SUP guy trying to stand up and if you look really closely....hold down the Ctrl button and scroll a bit...you'll see a board and a pair of legs way outside near the edge of the breaking wave. Just for scale.







This pic shows me on the red board just as I'm realizing that the late great James Tyler Van Dame is about to cave in the wave on me. He pulled back after I screamed at him but I had to go where he is to have a chance at making the wave and of course you can tell I'm not going that way now.






Back in the '90's there was a small run of enhanced summer run steelhead that I played with here on the Campbell River.
Very tiny remnant left now.







This is a Bull trout (actually a Char) aka Dolly Varden caught in the Southgate River at the head of Bute Inlet.
Lots of great spots still around if you know where to look.






Geeze, I just realized I'm better looking than Groundman One. 


Take care.


----------



## Huskytree (Jan 31, 2012)

*Nice pictures*

Here is a few Southeast AK salmon. When I was a kid I use to fish all the creeks off the Taku River in AK. Lots of Dollies and cutthroat.

View attachment 220993
View attachment 220994


That picture of the falls has a Brownie with a salmon in his mouth.


----------



## Huskytree (Jan 31, 2012)

*sorry*

Sorry I don't know how to post pctures to show up other then in link form.


----------



## Huskytree (Jan 31, 2012)

*Pic from the Gallatin in MT*

Montana winter fishing on the Gallatin.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Feb 1, 2012)

Were you using that one for bait? :msp_biggrin:

I grew up fishing tiny creeks catching little beauties like that, often just dapping a fly off half an old rod. Real sophisticated stuff. LOL

Take care.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 1, 2012)

*Oh sure*

Sure Dave fix the picture with the small fish and leave the other to as Links! LOL


----------



## Dave Hadden (Feb 1, 2012)

Huskytree said:


> Sure Dave fix the picture with the small fish and leave the other to as Links! LOL



I only see the pic of the bear with a salmon in its mouth in the one other link you posted.
I'd be happy to show any other pics if I had the linksmto them.

Or maybe I'm missing them somehow.

Anyway, I'd love to fly fish that area some day.....who knows?

Take care.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 1, 2012)

*Salmon*

Admirality Island Alaska


----------



## Dave Hadden (Feb 1, 2012)

There ya go.

Caught lots and lots of those guys when I lived in the Charlottes in the '80's.

Nice catch. 


Oh, did ya catch the contest finish today from Pipe?
Best finish in contest history or darn close to it anyway.
Unreal stuff.


Take care.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 1, 2012)

*Yeah*

Jon Jon+pipe=winner!


----------

